# Womit Framerate limitieren?



## TrippleA (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

womit kann ich in D3D-Spielen die Framerate limitieren? Entweder auf die Frequenz meines LCDs (also 60 Hz = 60 FPS) oder weniger (z. B. 30 FPS), um leichter Games auf Video (z. B. mit Fraps) aufzeichnen zu können?


----------



## Bonsai (20. März 2009)

Wenn du V-Sync in deinem Grafikkartentreiber (oder im Spiel) aktivierst, wird die Bildwiederholfrequenz an die des Bildschirms angepasst (60Hz bei TFT)


----------



## TrippleA (20. März 2009)

Mit dem Grafikkartentreiber kann man nur V-Sync aktivieren, aber keine anderen Wiederholraten. Bitte die Frage genau lesen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2009)

die funktion die du suchst, befindet sich in der NV system steuerung, dort wo du auch vsync aktivieren kannst 

Mfg


----------



## TrippleA (20. März 2009)

Habe ATI, nicht nVidia -> siehe dazu mein Profil, dort ist mein System genau aufgeführt.


----------



## TrippleA (22. März 2009)

*push*


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. März 2009)

Das hier mal ausprobieren : Link

MfG


----------



## Bonsai (26. März 2009)

TrippleA schrieb:


> Mit dem Grafikkartentreiber kann man nur V-Sync aktivieren, aber keine anderen Wiederholraten. Bitte die Frage genau lesen.



Ich glaube, dass du etwas genauer lesen bzw Fragen stellen mußt. V-Sync limitiert die Framerate auf die deines Bildschirms (bei TFT meist 60Hz - sprich fps). Damit habe ich einen Teil deiner Frage beantwortet.
Zitat: "Entweder auf die Frequenz meines LCDs (also 60 Hz = 60 FPS) oder weniger (z. B. 30 FPS)"


----------

